# Briggs and Stratton 133402-011-01 - Need Manual



## peanutbutter (Jul 27, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Been a busy year. I have had to fix three rototillers, two briggs and stratton and one two cycle. Now I am having problems with my Craftsman log splitter. It was leaking oil. I thought I had fixed the oil leak and now the governor is messed up. Does anyone out there have a repair manual for the Briggs and Stratton 133402-0011-01 engine.

I am really annoyed that Briggs now has its parts broken down page by page so that you cannot determine where anything goes. 

I think this is as simple as a governor spring that has come loose, but would like a diagram of how the governor is supposed to be hooked up. I am a novice who is learning everyday and just need help. Right now the motor is "running away" because the governor is not in action. Any help would be appreciated.

Peanutbutter


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can find service manuals for a lot of brands here, including Briggs and Stratton

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/


----------

